# [APP] Nomad Share: The location based file sharing app.



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Early mock up image of what the app could look like.

This is an app I'm currently gathering ideas for and developing. So far I have a menu and a map using the polaris map library. I have a couple friends that are hopefully helping me with the project. This is my very first actual Android application I am trying to make. The basic idea is that you drag and drop files from a "backpack" to a geographical location on a map. The backpack is linked to cloud storage services such as Dropbox, Google Drive, Skydrive and all the files on the map are hosted on the original service you shared it from. To pickup a file you have to be in that geographic location. I'm hoping to link the app to google+ and allow files to only be shared to specific circles as well as the ability to share public or password protect the files. Anyways read more about the app and my progress on my page I made on my website. Feel free to post any ideas or suggestions below I'd love to get some feedback for the project. Please keep in mind I'm really new at this whole thing and I don't know a whole lot about the Android SDK, APIs, and barly know Java the only programs I've ever made have been simple command line programs. This is a project to learn but also a great idea I had that I think would be an amazing new experience for file sharing! This isn't a mod so hopefully this is the correct place to post this lol.

http://www.tehubermi...re-project.html​


----------

